# PCMCIA/Smartcard controller for Dell Dimension XPS



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

Help! I'm trying to reinstall windows XP to my (admittedly outdated) desktop computer. I have printed out the instructions and trying to line up all my drivers to install them in the correct sequence. I'm downloading them all to a flash drive to install on the desktop. Dell Drivers support page says the PCMCIA controller can be found under the Security Category on the drivers & downloads page. can't find that tab with the others. (I also can't find the Intel Matrix Storage Manager under the SATA Drives tab but I found it on the Intel site.) when I go to Dell driver help I just go round in circles. Any ideas?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF if you post the full model details someone may be able to assist


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes, please post the correct model number of this PC or the service tag #
If you input the service tag # on the Dell site (instead of the model #) it may lower the selection of the drivers you need.
A PCMCIA controller is usually only on laptops, not Desktops.
Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

Actually, as far as I can discern - XPS/ Dimension XPS is the model.
But - I used both the model number and the service tag # on the Dell support site. they both gave me the same list of drivers. After the post by BCCOMP I think I may understand the problem. I printed out the generic Dell "how to reinstall windows xp" on your computer. So those directions would cover all makes and models while the drivers page lists out the drivers for each particular model. I assume I don't need the PCMCIA driver since it isn't listed in my particular list of drivers. Sound about right? I hate being so computer illiterate! Thanks for the help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes it does.
If you need further help let us know.
Please post the model # of the PC (XPS what?) or a link to your drivers.
This way we know what you have.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

After all that I didn't post the service tag #, duh - it's 208X231 does that help determin what drivers I do or do not need for the desktop?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi this is your driver page Bill would be the best one to advise on which your require
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=DIM_PNT_P4_XPS&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

this is the site I got to with Dell - just not sure which drivers I needed from the list. does it hurt to install the ones you don't need or do they just lay about in some file somewhere and not interfere with your hard drive??http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=DIM_PNT_P4_XPS&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi ok this is what Dell advise as the install order 
The following list is an overview of the correct order to install drivers on Dell desktops and portables. After reinstalling Microsoft® Windows®, follow the order listed when reinstalling drivers. It is recommended that you print this list for reference when installing drivers.

Note: Some devices may not function properly if the drivers are installed out of order.



1. Desktop System Software (DSS) or Notebook System Software (NSS) - A vital utility that provides critical updates and patches for the operating system. If you are reinstalling Windows or updating all drivers, it is important that this software be installed first. This is located under the System Utilities Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


2. Chipset - Helps Windows control system board components and controllers. This is located under the Chipset Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


3. Video Adapter - Enhances video performance. This is located under the Video Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


4. Network Interface Card (NIC) - Enhances the network controller for Internet or network access. This is located under the Network Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


5. Laptops Only: Dell Quickset or Dell Control Point Manager (DCP) - Controls power management, ambient light sensor, wireless profiles, and security features on laptops. This is located under the Applications on the Drivers and Downloads page.
6. Audio Adapter - Enables and enhances the audio controller. This is located under the Audio Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


7. Modem - Allows dial-up capability. This is located under the Communication Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


8. Wireless Network Card - Enables and enhances the wireless network controller. This is located under the Network Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


9. Touchpad, Pointer, Trackstick, Mice, and Keyboards - Enhances the pointing device features. This is located under the Input Device Drivers Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.


10. Other Devices Intel vProTM or AMTTM - Enhances system manageability. This is located under the Chipset Category on on the Drivers and Downloads page.
Bluetooth ® Module located under the Network Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
Dell Wireless Mobile Broadband Cards located under the Communication Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
PCMCIA/Smartcard controller located under the Security Category on the Drivers and Downloads page.
Touch Screen Digitizer Enables touch screen mouse control available on select Dell laptops. This is located under the Input Category on the Drivers and Downloads page 
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...en&ServiceTag=208X231&SystemID=DIM_PNT_P4_XPS


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Sorry for the late reply.

The first thing we need to do is "see" what exactly you need for drivers

Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


You DO NOT need to download ALL the drivers.
It may cause issues.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

Right, first of all - I have the reinstallation disk (windows xp home edition including service pack 1) installed on the desktop. (I'm using my Mac laptop for all this communication). I need to install all the disks that came with the computer in the first place. I will list what I have and the order in which i think I should install them. I am not sure if I install each disk and then the update drivers for each one as I go or install the disks and go back and install drivers as I go???):
1. Operating System (loaded)
2. Dell Latitude LS System Software
3. Dell Dimension Resource CD Drivers and Utilities
4. Sound Blaster Audigy 2

not sure after this so I have:
a.Drivers & Utilities for reinstalling V.92/56K Telephony Data/Fax modem/Voice Modem
b.Dell Plus Media Edition for XP
c. Sonic My DVD Plus Installer disc
d.Dell Cyberlink Power DVD
e. Dell eMuzed Movie Studio driver
f. Microsoft Intellipoint 3.2
g. Dell Picture Studio Jasc Paint Shop Pro 7 (I don't use this anymore)
h. Digital ez LG Monitor (replaces "Displays by Dell" monitor
i. D-Link DGE-530T Gigabit PCI Adapter for wireless internet 

and after these come:
j. HP Printer software & drivers
k. HP scanner software & drivers
l. Adobe Photoshop Elements 4.0
m. Adobe Premiere Elements 2.0 (movie)
n. Microsoft Works Suite
o. Corel Draw

This is all I have. If the chipset & NIC aren't in these disks I can download them from the dell site, correct? (I already downloaded the chipset).
Have I totally muddied the waters yet?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks good for the order you placed them.
The Dell site list all the drivers for your model, but most of them are from around 2003-2004.
These are probably the same as what you have on your Dell Dimension Resource CD Drivers and Utilities.

So this is what I would do:
Install the OS (XP)
Install the Drivers from your Dell Dimension Resource CD Drivers and Utilities.
In the order given:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...stall_order?c=us&cs=2684&l=en&s=pub&~lt=print
Install the Utilities 

Install the applications you have:


> b.Dell Plus Media Edition for XP
> c. Sonic My DVD Plus Installer disc
> d.Dell Cyberlink Power DVD
> e. Dell eMuzed Movie Studio driver
> ...


Do a Microsoft Update (Full Update)

Install your Antivirus/Malware Protection.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

thanks! I'll "bite the bullet" tomorrow and start the process> Sure appreciate all the help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

well, that didn't take long. I'm already in trouble.
I tried to load the Dell Latitude LS Family System Software and it won't run. I looked in the read me file and it is for Windows 95, 98, 2000 & NT4 - it doesn't say anything about WIN XP. Can I skip this disk & go on to the Drivers & Utilities disk or do I need to hunt down this systems software somewhere (I didn't recognize it on the drivers update page under any of the tabs). thanks!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

> I tried to load the Dell Latitude LS Family System Software and it won't run.


You do not have a Dell Latitude
According to the service tag you posted you have an:
XPS/Dimension XPS:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=DIM_PNT_P4_XPS&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=

This is only a guideline:
http://support.dell.com/support/top...stall_order?c=us&cs=2684&l=en&s=pub&~lt=print

If you do not have what is your system on the Driver / Utility disc do not install it.

The disc you have can be for various Dell computers.
Many of the Dell Utilities you may not need
What you need to do is this:
Install the OS (I assume this is done)
Install the drivers starting with the Chipset Driver first.

If you wish once the OS is installed run Everest under my signature and attach the full report to the thread. I will read the report and give you exact links and the order of the drivers you need.

We will then install the apps.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

yes, I realize that I don't have the Latitude which is why I couldn't figure out why they sent this disk with my other back-up disks. Just assumed that something on it applied to my Dimension until I read the read me files when it wouldn't install. Emailed Dell about it but I don't expect to hear back.
I will continue with the installation as you've laid it out in the previous thread. thanks, hopefully you won't hear back from me until my computer is up and running without a hitch. :>P


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Keep us posted
I will be here to help you if needed.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

OK, now to sound like a total idiot - how would I go about running Everest (I assume I would have to download it onto my Mac & put it on a flash drive & upload to my desktop??) Then when they posted the report cut & paste it onto the thread?
this is so humiliating.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi:wave:,

What issues are you having?


> this is so humiliating.


I did not know learning something "new" was humiliating:4-dontkno?
You might be frustrated, but that is why we are here to help youray:.

If this computer cannot get on the internet (yet) then you may have to do what you stated above.
Once the report is generated (ALL Pages) Copy and paste the report to Notepad.
Attach it to the thread using the Go Advance option (look for the paper clip on the top)

If you wish you can also do this (it might be a little easier):
This will allow me to "see" what drivers are missing. 
It might not be as bad as you think.

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have.

Thanks,
Bill:grin:

PS-Chin up we will get this working


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

you must really feel sorry for me, you're using the emoticons!
OK - before I try all this tomorrow - do I need to install the Dell Bios file? (BR67021.exe)?
and something to make you smile too - call the Hershey's hotline at 800-295-0051. wait until they ask for english or spanish and keep waiting...it will make you smile, promise- then hit 4...


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

No,
You do not update the BIOS unless you have a certain issue that the BIOS Update may correct.

I was in your shoes not so long ago:laugh:

Bill:grin:


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

today is the day.......da, da da, da, da, da :grin: I will keep a positive frame of mind (my mantra for the day) - thanks
btw - I don't know what a Bios is or if it is affected!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

You would know if something was wrong in the BIOS.
You would be lucky if the computer even booted up.
A bad BIOS flash (update) can render the computer useless, but it may work good as a door stop:laugh:

Bill

PS- I will be on and off, but bear with me and I will help you if you need it.


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

wow, how many pages do you think this will take? I have smartened up some and I'm creating system restore points after each disk is loaded & checks out. However, I tried to load my Video ATI driver that my dell software guide says I should have - ATI 128MB DDR Radeon 9800 OR 9800 Pro (it has both checked, go figure) but when I load either one and reboot I get a System 32 pop up. I can click the x and get by this but obviously something isn't loading correctly and I don't want to go forward without fixing this. Any suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Please do this:
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

good grief - I just had a message typed to you and it disappeared into cyberspace. OK - I got past the last problem (and don't we just love those system restore points!). I had installed the audio drivers before the video drivers and that's what gave me the system 32. So, I got through all of that and just finished downloading all the windows critical updates (77 of them) but when I rebooted to check - there was that pesky sys 32 message again. My device drivers say the only things in yellow are:
(yellow) ? Other devices --
(yellow ? with an !) Multimedia controller.
So apparently I haven't loaded something that I need. What's your take?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

I right clicked on "Other Devices" and got 'properties - general - ? Other Devices'.
I right clicked on "Multimedia Controller" and got:
update driver - welcome to the hardware wizard...
Disable 
Uninstall
scan for hardware changes - (didn't find anything)
properties - general - device status - drivers not installed (code 28) Location: PCI Slot 1 (PCI bus 3, device 6, function 0)
properties - driver - driver provider unknown - date N/A - Version N/A - Signer - not digitally signed
properties - resources - "this device isn't using any resources because it has a problem"

Is this what you wanted when you asked for:
Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

If you see no details tab then can you run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread.


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

the details tab says : no driver files are required or have been loaded for this device.

I will run everest but not sure how ? sorry.

I just got a package today from Dell (long story) with the following disks: 
* Microsoft XP Home Edition Service Pack 2
* Dell Application for reinstalling Dell Tools System Software (antivirus, support hardware, multimedia software & internet software)
* Sound Blaster Audigy 4
* Dell Application for reinstalling Cyberlink Power DVD DX 7.0 software
* Sonic Solutions Roxio Easy CD Creator DE 10.2

Should I start the install all over using these newer disks? I still have all the drivers that I downloaded to my flash drive as well.


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

I find this very strange, when I look at the Dell Support > drivers & downloads page on my Mac, there are 58 items under XPS/Dimension XPS. When I look at the same page with the same service ID # on my Dell (not working at capacity still... ) computer, there are only 5 items listed.
The reinstall list says to start with the OS disk. OK, got, did it. then the DSS (desktop system software) which is located under the System Utilities Category on the drivers & downloads page. Can't find that to save my life. Maybe this is why I'm getting the error messages? I just went to step 2 - chipset and on from there.


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

Version EVEREST v2.20.405 
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/ 
Report Type Quick Report 
Computer TRACY-HOME 
Generator Tracy 
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail) 
Date 2010-01-23 
Time 20:00 


Device Resources 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Resource Share Device Description 
DMA 02 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
DMA 04 Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
IRQ 00 Exclusive System timer 
IRQ 01 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
IRQ 03 Exclusive Communications Port (COM2) 
IRQ 04 Exclusive Communications Port (COM1) 
IRQ 05 Shared Multimedia Controller 
IRQ 06 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
IRQ 08 Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
IRQ 09 Shared Microsoft ACPI-Compliant System 
IRQ 10 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3 
IRQ 12 Exclusive Microsoft PS/2 Port Mouse (IntelliPoint) 
IRQ 13 Exclusive Numeric data processor 
IRQ 14 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
IRQ 15 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2 
IRQ 16 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE 
IRQ 16 Shared 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 
IRQ 17 Shared BCM V.92 56K Voicemodem 
IRQ 18 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7 
IRQ 18 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
IRQ 19 Shared Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4 
IRQ 20 Shared Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
IRQ 21 Shared OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
IRQ 22 Shared Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM) 
IRQ 22 Shared Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
IRQ 23 Shared Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 
Memory 00000000-0009FFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Shared 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 
Memory 000A0000-000BFFFF Undetermined Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579 
Memory 000C0000-000FFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 00100000-00FFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 01000000-3FF73FFF Exclusive System board 
Memory 80000000-FEBFFFFF Shared PCI bus 
Memory E0000000-E7FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579 
Memory E8000000-EFFFFFFF Exclusive 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 Sec 
Memory E8000000-F7FFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579 
Memory F0000000-F7FFFFFF Exclusive 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 
Memory FE700000-FE7FFFFF Exclusive PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge 
Memory FE7FB600-FE7FB7FF Undetermined Multimedia Controller 
Memory FE7FB800-FE7FBFFF Exclusive Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Memory FE7FC000-FE7FFFFF Exclusive Texas Instruments OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Memory FE8F9800-FE8F9FFF Exclusive OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Memory FE8FA000-FE8FAFFF Exclusive BCM V.92 56K Voicemodem 
Memory FE8FB000-FE8FBFFF Exclusive Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
Memory FE8FC000-FE8FFFFF Exclusive OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller 
Memory FE900000-FEAFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579 
Memory FE9E0000-FE9EFFFF Exclusive 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 
Memory FE9F0000-FE9FFFFF Exclusive 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 Sec 
Memory FEBFF800-FEBFFBFF Exclusive Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller 
Memory FEBFFC00-FEBFFFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Memory FEC00000-FEC0FFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FECF0000-FECF0FFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FED20000-FED8FFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FEE00000-FEE0FFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FFB00000-FFBFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Memory FFC00000-FFFFFFFF Exclusive System board 
Port 0000-001F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 0000-0CF7 Shared PCI bus 
Port 0020-003F Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0040-005F Exclusive System timer 
Port 0060-0060 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Port 0061-0061 Exclusive System speaker 
Port 0062-0063 Exclusive System board 
Port 0064-0064 Exclusive Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural PS/2 Keyboard 
Port 0065-006F Exclusive System board 
Port 0070-007F Exclusive System CMOS/real time clock 
Port 0080-009F Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00A0-00BF Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 00C0-00DF Exclusive Direct memory access controller 
Port 00E0-00EF Exclusive System board 
Port 00F0-00FF Exclusive Numeric data processor 
Port 0170-0177 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
Port 01F0-01F7 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 0274-0277 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0279-0279 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 02F8-02FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM2) 
Port 0376-0376 Exclusive Secondary IDE Channel 
Port 0378-037F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
Port 03B0-03BB Shared 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 
Port 03B0-03BB Undetermined Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579 
Port 03C0-03DF Shared 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 
Port 03C0-03DF Undetermined Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579 
Port 03F0-03F5 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
Port 03F6-03F6 Exclusive Primary IDE Channel 
Port 03F7-03F7 Exclusive Standard floppy disk controller 
Port 03F8-03FF Exclusive Communications Port (COM1) 
Port 04D0-04D1 Exclusive Programmable interrupt controller 
Port 0778-077F Exclusive ECP Printer Port (LPT1) 
Port 0800-085F Exclusive System board 
Port 0860-08FF Exclusive System board 
Port 0A79-0A79 Exclusive ISAPNP Read Data Port 
Port 0C00-0C7F Exclusive System board 
Port 0D00-FFFF Shared PCI bus 
Port CEF0-CEFF Exclusive BCM V.92 56K Voicemodem 
Port CF00-CF3F Exclusive Creative Audigy Audio Processor (WDM) 
Port CF40-CF7F Exclusive Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
Port D000-DFFF Exclusive Intel(R) 82875P Processor to AGP Controller - 2579 
Port DE00-DEFF Exclusive 128 DDR ATI Radeon 9800 
Port EFE0-EFFF Undetermined Intel(R) 82801EB SMBus Controller - 24D3 
Port FE00-FE07 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Port FE10-FE13 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Port FE20-FE27 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Port FE30-FE33 Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Port FEA0-FEAF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers 
Port FF20-FF3F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24DE 
Port FF40-FF5F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D7 
Port FF60-FF7F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D4 
Port FF80-FF9F Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB USB Universal Host Controller - 24D2 
Port FFA0-FFAF Exclusive Intel(R) 82801EB Ultra ATA Storage Controllers


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Did you use the "new" disk that Dell gave you?
If so, install the OS
Install the drivers in this order
Chipset
Video
Lan (Network)
Audio
Modem (dial-up)
Media Card Reader

I see that you ran Everest
Can you attach the FULL (all pages) report to the thread
Copy and paste the report to notepad
Go to file Save AS and name the report what ever you want.
Save it to the desktop or My Documents
When attaching the report to the thread use the Go Advanced option
Look for the paper clip at the top of the window
Click on the paper clip
Another window will open
Click browse to browse to the file (Everest report) you saved
Click on upload
Close the window
It should attach the report to your next post.

This report will tell me the hardware you have and I will then post ALL the drivers you need.

Dell's disk can be confusing as they are generic in nature listing several driversd you may not need.

The report will tell me exactly what you need with no extras.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Bill!
No, I did not install the new disks but I would like to since it has the new service packs on there. I thought about posting the whole report from everest but I thought it was too long & would jam things up. thanks for telling me how to attach a file.
So, I will reload the new disks, run everest again and then attach the report to a file and send it on, correct? When I install the new disks, it seems like disk #B may contain the chipset, video & LAN - should I install the disks and then install the drivers I have downloaded from dell for those three?
#A - Microsoft XP Home Edition Service Pack 2 
#B - Dell Application for reinstalling Dell Tools System Software (antivirus, support hardware, multimedia software & internet software)
#C - Sound Blaster Audigy 4
#D - Dell Application for reinstalling Cyberlink Power DVD DX 7.0 software
#E - Sonic Solutions Roxio Easy CD Creator DE 10.2

Install the drivers in this order
Chipset (downloaded from dell onto my flash drive or from disk #B?)
Video (downloaded from dell onto flash drive or from disk #B? )
Lan (Network) (downloaded from dell onto flash drive or from disk #B? )
Audio (Sound Blaster Audigy 4 disk)
Modem (dial-up) (from Dell Modem V92 disk)
Media Card Reader (really not sure about this one - disk #D? )
I'm sorry to be so confusing, pretend you are teaching kindergarden! On top of this problem, my husband got infected with the antivirus live bug on his computer this am - when it rains, it pours - ack!


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

Bill, Proving that I can follow simple directions, here is the full driver report as of now (without reinstalling the new disks from dell). :grin:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Install the operating system and then attach the report to the thread.
I will then give you the correct drivers.
The ones on the CD may be outdated.
We will go from there.

Edit: The everest report was attached correctly, but lets do another clean install and start from there.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
I have viewed the report.
Once the OS is reinstalled use these drivers from this link:
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=DIM_PNT_P4_XPS&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=
I will supply a direct link below
Install the drivers in the order given.
Reboot after each driver is installed:
*Chipset*

*Video*

*Lan*

*Audio*
This is a patch driver
If Dell supplied you with a CD use that.

*Modem*

This should get you up and running with one error remaining in the Device Manager

You also have a TV tuner card installed. This is the "other multimedia controller":
Philips SAA7146 Video Capture Device.
This is not a Dell supported device (it will not be listed in the Dell support page), but the report only tells me the chipset and not the manufacture. You may have to remove the TV tuner from the computer and tell me the manufacture of the device. You may also have the CD for this device already.
It may not state Phillips TV Tuner as this is the chipset and not the manufacture.
I will search to see if I can find the correct driver and software once I know the manufacturer.

This device will not affect computer performance if disabled.


Then do a full MS UPDATE
You may have to go thru this several times as some updates will not install unless others are installed first.

Then install your programs:
Dell Application for reinstalling Cyberlink Power DVD DX 7.0 software
Sonic Solutions Roxio Easy CD Creator DE 10.2
You may have other programs you wish to install.

Chances are the anti-virus program Dell supplied you is not going to work unless you pay for an upgrade. There are free programs that I use and find very good.
*AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 9.0*:
http://free.avg.com/ww-en/free-antivirus-download

*Malwarebytes Anti Malware*:
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam-download.php

Note: The above mentioned virus/malware protection are for personal use only. I have only referenced them for you to check out and see if they fit your needs. No protection is 100%
You may have other choices at your disposal.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

hey Bill,
finally sitting down to the computer. I downloaded all the files you suggested onto a flash drive ready to install in order.
I installed the new Windows XP Home OS (with service pack 2) and then the chipset second. When I started to download the Video adapter driver file (R85211a.exe) it said that there were already newer versions of this file on the computer and did I want to overwrite all the files. I didn't know so I stopped. Go forward as planned or not? Would running Everest help decide?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

No, do not overwrite the files.
Is the video in error in the Device Manager?

Another report may help me sort this out.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

The only errors I see are:
Under Computer DVM: Accuracy of DMI data cannot be guaranteed
Under Windows Devices: 
? Other Devices >
? Ethernet Controller
? Multimedia Audio Controller
? Multimedia Controller
Under Device Resources:
? IRQ 05 Shared Ethernet Controller
? IRQ 05 Shared Multimedia Audio Controller
? IRQ o5 Shared Multimedia Controller
? Memory FE7FB600-FE7FB7FF Undetermined Mulitmedia Controller
? Memory FE8FB000-FE8FBFFF Undertimed Ethernet Controller
? Port CF00-CF3F Undetermined Multimedia Audio Controller
? Port CF40-CF7F Undetermined Ethernet Controller
Under Peripherals:
The USB2 Controller Intel 82801EB ICHS - Enhanced USB2 Controller [A-2/A-3] is PINKish


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Install the LAN driver (Ethernet Controller) from my previous post.
Did you install the Audio driver (Multimedia Audio Controller) you had on CD?

I also need to know who made the TV Tuner card you have installed.

Bill


----------



## snazmonster (Jan 17, 2010)

I finally got some time last night to work on reinstallation. I am in the process of downloading the latest Microsoft updates. Question - do I have to install Internet Explorer 8 (and if I don't they want me to install IE 7 which I don't really want either)? I'd rather run Firefox. If I have to install these to make everything work, can I disable them later? Thanks!
Also - I know you want the maker of the TV tuner card. Do I have to open the CPU to get this info? I'm not sure I could determine which card it is.... I assume it came with the Dell package although I didn't even know I had it (or what I can do with it!).


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
No, you do not need to install IE7 or IE8 unless you intend to use IE.
If you do I would install IE8.
You can use FireFox as your default web browser.

I am assuming the only remaining error in the Device Manager is the Multimedia Controller (TV Tuner), is this correct?

If so, please post the ID of this Controller
Open the Device Manager
Post ALL errors you may have (yellow!)

Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
Post the info you find under Device Instance ID

Do this for each error you have


Bill


----------



## punkinseed (Jan 16, 2011)

I am looking for the pcmcia driver for my XPS running windows xp service pack3, I looked through the postings you had with snazmonster and I could not find anything that would help. I have tried searching at the Dell site by putting in my service tag #61SCZ51 and it comes back with nothing. When I go to the Device manager it shows a card but can not identify the make, or read it. But my older Dell inspiron 5000 finds it eveytime under win98.
Thank you for any help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi punkinseed 
Please start your own thread.
This thread is old and you may have a diiferent issue.

Bill


----------

